# subq melanota 11 question?



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Hi,alot of you guys are talking mg's but if its meant to be shot in stomach sub-q how much units ,IU should i be using at 1 time? Andhow many ml's of water to be put into the vial?:gun:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

How many units depends on how much MT you want to inject.

If you reconstitute with 2ml of bac water, then 20iu will be 1mg.

Assuming 10mg per vial.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

so how many iu's on a 1ml slin-pin, If its 20 iu i would need to 1ml slins?it wouldnt last long he lol


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Yes thats what i need to know where on a 1ml slin pin is 20iu??


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

ok fella, as Nytol said,

reconstitute with 2ml of baccy water or whatever.

Now assuming its a 10mg Vial of powder

Remember; 100 units in a ml so 20units is 1mg of MII

Also, as I found out from Nytol, buy some sickness tabs b/c the first 2-3 days was absolute hell for me, wasn't sick but bad stomach, no eating and nausea etc.

After that, fine.

Id actually start off with 10units and 500mcg and taper up.

After 1, 10mg vial I look like ive just got back from holiday, im well impressed. Few freckles on the face though, at 28 yr old


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

or jab just before bed and its totally fine!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

DB said:


> or jab just before bed and its totally fine!


I did jab before fukin bed! lol

I waited til the week-end to make sure if I felt **** I wouldn't be going in to work....and I did.....couldn't sleep, restlessnes and allsorts, sweats 

all good now though


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

caiza said:


> Yes thats what i need to know where on a 1ml slin pin is 20iu??


A normal slin pin holds 100iu and 20iu is the second thick line about 2cm up the barrel


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Aftershock thakyou i think i know now lol 2cm up the barrel is 20iu number 2 on the slin-pin!!, how many times a week would you advise for a newbie tanner?


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

Defo get some tabs for sickness!! I had my first jab and is waved over me in minutes Felt awful!!

After 3-4 days he ausea susided went to Dubai for a week and came back Blick!!! Excellent product IMO


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

caiza said:


> Aftershock thakyou i think i know now lol 2cm up the barrel is 20iu number 2 on the slin-pin!!, how many times a week would you advise for a newbie tanner?


I did 1mg everyday for 20days worked v well indeed. My g/f (who is V blonde and fair skinned) did the same and got a really good colour


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

MIGEL said:


> I did 1mg everyday for 20days worked v well indeed. My g/f (who is V blonde and fair skinned) did the same and got a really good colour


That would definitely do the trick.

I tend to do 1mg eod as im tight 

It all depends how quick you want the tan to develop really mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I did 1mg a day but that was split in two doses.

I never got sick, just spontanious erections. 

Made a mistake first shot and did 2mg and man oh freakin man did that give me a red face.

But my GF got very sick, she did get horney but got totally sick and hated how she felt.

Felt pretty sorry for her.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

never got the hardons but felt sick as a pig,but happy with the tan though!


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

What tabs ot-c or from the doc would help with the sickness feeling?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dramamine


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Is this medication over-the-counter morm script? Oh and which is best formtanning tand up beds or lie down beds fro longer time 30 mins bed,6 mins stand-up, Who has tried both and whichone did you prefer?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

caiza said:


> Is this medication over-the-counter morm script? Oh and which is best formtanning tand up beds or lie down beds fro longer time 30 mins bed,6 mins stand-up, Who has tried both and whichone did you prefer?


just buy some travel sickness tabs, no special forumla needed mate.

I went dark in 10 days without even tanning


----------



## MIGEL (Mar 17, 2005)

caiza said:


> What tabs ot-c or from the doc would help with the sickness feeling?


The most effective I found were Sturgeron 15 just otc from any chemist


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Five-o you serious you didnt even go on sunbed or go out in the sun and still got a tan? I cant beleive this stuff is magic lol


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Travel sickness tablets from the chemist maybe.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I never got the sickness and didnt really suffer with the erection :boohoo:

Although i did do mine straight before bed.

Cant remember the dose i done, think i done 1mg EOD, 2 weeks before holiday, then 1mg ED the week before.

As im sure you can all remember from my photos, I got a pretty good tan.....

For those that cant remember, see below


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

sugar paul thats one dark tan,Who's melanotan 11 did you use MREASEACH??

hOW DO I GET A DISCOUNT MATE THERE SHIPPING FEE IS ALOT OF CASH 60$ THEY WERE CHAARGING ME SO I CANCELLED IT??

Also havent ased this question but how long is it good left in fridge once opened??


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Yes, It was MuscleResearch MTII that I used.

Details on current discount they are running here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-forum/20634-giving-back-uk-members-big-sale.html

It must be kept frozen in its powder form.

Once mixed, it will last around 2 weeks in the fridge.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn Paul, you look almost Middle Eastern

That top pic is the darkest.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

LOL

Yeah, it was a mega tan mate, to be honest it was a little too much to the point I just didnt look like me.

We were also unaware that we were about to spend a week in a solid heat wave in Menorca.

Temperature at one point when we went to the capital Mahon hit 44 Degrees C / 111 Degrees Farenheight.

Rediculous heat, peoples flipflops were liturally melting to the pavement.

It was the same time when England has its heat wave last year, think it hit 35 Degrees C / 96 Degrees Farenheight in the UK.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Just ordered 1 vial,How long would i need to be in the stand-up tanner's 6-9 mins? The lie down ones are not as good imo??

Can you tan even if you dont get any sun?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

I also prefer the stand up sun beds.

I do 10 minutes, 3 times a week on the beds in the summer or leading upto a holiday.

1 vial will last you 20 days @ 1mg EOD

This will be enough for a good tan, but natural sunlight will react better with the MTII.

Sunbeds do work well, just not as well as real sun.

I found i didnt burn at all on the MTII, even in the rediculous heat we were in.

I used plenty of sun tan lotion tho, but i believe the MTII will also help prevent burning.

Some people do report they tan without sunlight on MTII, im not sure as I always had beds or sun when I was on mine, never ran it without.

A lot of it also comes down to your skin type, Im class-3.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

Cheer's for the info paul!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Five-O said:


> I went dark in 10 days without even tanning


That probably wont work for us pale people, who MT was actually developed for, I certainly need some UV exposure to see results.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Nytol said:


> That probably wont work for us pale people, who MT was actually developed for, I certainly need some UV exposure to see results.


well I work outside and weather has been good so haven't bothered tanning, on mi second 10mg vial out of 5  - gonna finish after this one, its worked really well, definetely a holiday tan.

Still get a queasy stomach after inj 1mg though, sometimes sleepy, even morning after aswell.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Nytol said:


> That probably wont work for us pale people, who MT was actually developed for, I certainly need some UV exposure to see results.


Some useful info below. Ive highlighted the main bits.

--- xx ---

Melanotan 1 and melanotan II are both analogs of the peptide hormone alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH) *that tend to induce skin tanning.* Unlike melanotan though, *melanotan II has the additional effect of increasing libido.*

*Both drugs were developed at the University of Arizona*. Researchers there knew *that one of the best defenses against skin cancer was a natural tan which has been slowly developed over weeks*. They hypothesized that an effective way to *reduce skin cancer rates *in people would be to induce the body's natural tanning system to produce a protective tan prior to UV exposure. They knew the body's naturally occurring hormone alpha-melanocyte stimulating hormone (α-MSH) caused melanogenesis, a process by which the skin's tanning cells (melanocytes) produce the skin's tanning pigment (melanin).

With that knowledge they tested to see if administering this hormone to the body directly could be an effective method to cause sunless tanning. What they found was that while it appeared to work, natural alpha-MSH had too short a half life in the body to be practical as a therapeutic drug. So they decided to find a more potent and stable alternative, one that would be more practical.

After synthesizing and screening hundreds of molecules, the researchers headed by Dr. Victor Hruby, found a peptide that after trials and testing seemed to not only be safe but also approximately 1,000 times more potent than natural α-MSH. They dubbed this new peptide Melanotan. Since their discovery, numerous studies dating back to the mid-1980s have shown no obvious toxic effects of Melanotan. *Because skin cancer (melanoma) today is a major health concern, Melanotan is expected to be used as a drug to combat it. Melanotan will do this by stimulating the body's natural tanning mechanism to create a tan without first needing exposure to harmful levels of UV radiation. This in turn will reduce the potential for skin damage that can eventually lead to skin cancer.*

Melanotan 1 has the amino acid sequence *Ac-Ser-Tyr-Ser-Nle-Glu-His-D-Phe-Arg-Trp-Gly-Lys-Pro-Val-NH2 or [Nle4, D-Phe7]-alpha-MSH.*

Melanotan is currently being tested and developed under the name CUV1647 by the Australian company Clinuvel Pharmaceuticals, for indications such as polymorphous light eruption (PMLE) and actinic keratosis (AK).


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I didn't get any sickness, had hard ons that lasted al night but I was no more inclined to use it than before, so not sure about libido.

I tanned well in my face but my body didn't go very brown at all, so I ended up looking a bit weird! I also thought the tan was a little orange and people at work have really notice it, so have a good alabi for why you got brown so quick lol!

May try again in the future, was fascinated by quick results, little dissapointed they didn't affect my whole body though.

I took between 0.5ml and 2ml ed at first the e3d and had lots of natural sunlight, with about 2 sunbeds average per week.

SD


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

i put 1ml of water into bottle and so used 1iu each time.

i had no sickness at all..,.only the severe horn!!!!

oh, and a great colour after a few sunbeds cos you need either sun exposure or a few beds to get the colour out.

brilliant stuff.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

happy haggis said:


> i put 1ml of water into bottle and so used 1iu each time.
> 
> i had no sickness at all..,.only the severe horn!!!!
> 
> ...


Strange I never heard a woman using the word horn for self.......

My girlfriend gets totally sick on MTII, but her libido revs up but she feels totally terrible.

But it is said to be a good aphrodesiac(sp) on women and possibly the only one that actually works.

I think the active ingrediant is called PT-141 for the libido deal.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Strange I never heard a woman using the word horn for self.......


Have you never met a Scottish woman before then Hacks? Hard as nails and made from Girders cos they drink IRN BRU! lol

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont get it.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

UK Muscle said:


> Some useful info below. Ive highlighted the main bits.
> 
> --- xx ---
> 
> ...


Nice post Paul.

I know the science behind it, I have been reading about the drug for nearly 10 years, long before it became available for 'research'.

I am of Irish decent, very fair, and dont tan naturally.

This time I took about 14mg (14 days worth), of MT2 before I could manage to get some tanning in, and there was no colour change at all, but after 2 sun beds, a nice change in skin tone.

It did however protect my skin, as I did not go at all red or burn on the beds, where as normally the 1st session I do, even with a short 3 minutes session on the stand up.

This time I went 6 minutes, and had no burning at all.

So for me, in the 14 days, I got skin protection, but no noticeable colour.


----------

